# Some shitty pixel art



## CeeDee (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah... I'm bad at this. Anyhow, *I'll take requests for now. *



Spoiler: my avatar


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2016)

Make 8 Bit marth from fire emblem


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2016)

man it amazing, and it's very cute too ^^
how you can say your not good with pixel art?
can you make one of my character?

https://i.imgsafe.org/5fe0cdd201.gif


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2016)

Make someone's Mii in 8 bit too.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 20, 2016)

Do an 8-bit anarchy symbol


Spoiler


----------



## Magical Sheep (Dec 20, 2016)

You have cute pixel art. 
Could you do a pixel art of Ratchet please?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2016)

Haloman800 said:


> Do an 8-bit anarchy symbol
> 
> 
> Spoiler


super normal ^^
make one of nazist symbol for me plz XD


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 20, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Make 8 Bit marth from fire emblem





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Make someone's Mii in 8 bit too.





Spoiler: Miirth











Haloman800 said:


> Do an 8-bit anarchy symbol





Spoiler: Anarchy


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Spoiler: Miirth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make one for meee pleeaaaaase
xD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2016)

He doesn't look anything like he does in the original nes/famicom version


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 20, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> man it amazing, and it's very cute too ^^
> how you can say your not good with pixel art?
> can you make one of my character?
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/5fe0cdd201.gif





BlueFox gui said:


> make one for meee pleeaaaaase
> xD





Spoiler: Some sort of side pose thing


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Spoiler: Some sort of side pose thing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72515


hah omg
it's my SANIC version, my 7 GRAND DAD VERSION THANK YOU XD
IT'S ME
BLUFOQUIS


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 20, 2016)

Magical Sheep said:


> You have cute pixel art.
> Could you do a pixel art of Ratchet please?





Spoiler: You asked the wrong person


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 20, 2016)

My avatar...? I think that'd be too hard though


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Spoiler: You asked the wrong person
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72516


HAHAHAHAH
XD


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 20, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> My avatar...? I think that'd be too hard though


This is the point where I would put a "no weeb requsts" rule, but I did do Marth... 

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> This is the point where I would put a "no weeb requsts" rule, but I did do Marth...
> 
> I'll give it a shot.


Alright


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2016)

Add some shading, that is necessary. Shading is 100% what pixel art is. If you do not have shading, it does not look right.

My pfp is one of my works


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 20, 2016)

One other request (for an arcade project I'm making), make an 8 bit version of this logo, but instead of WiiFlow, have it say WiiCade


----------



## Magical Sheep (Dec 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Spoiler: You asked the wrong person
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72516


Ptttf this just made my day lmao. Thanks


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (Dec 20, 2016)

Alright, I doubt I'll be able to get all of them. I'm still taking requests, but I won't be able to finish all of them.



Adamant Lugia said:


> Add some shading, that is necessary. Shading is 100% what pixel art is. If you do not have shading, it does not look right.
> 
> My pfp is one of my works





Adamant Lugia said:


>






You're too picky.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 20, 2016)

Make my avatar in the best pixel art you can manage!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2016)

Cool, what program do you use to make this stuff


And i don't really have a request...Ike from FE I guess.


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 20, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Cool, what program do you use to make this stuff


Paint.net


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 20, 2016)

Do your pixel rendition of this:


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2016)

For all of the furry kind out there, do 8 bit rouge the bat.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Alright, I doubt I'll be able to get all of them. I'm still taking requests, but I won't be able to finish all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies for critically examining your artwork and attempting to provide advice to make it of higher quality than it already is


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 20, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> My apologies for critically examining your artwork and attempting to provide advice to make it of higher quality than it already is


I believe this is a "Shitty pixel art" thread not a "I need help making pixel art in higher quality" thread.
If you want to help you can try making a thread to help out, I'd be interested.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> View attachment 72521


I like that picture and I'm not sure why. What's the source for that image?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 20, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I like that picture and I'm not sure why. What's the source for that image?


"Weird Al" Yankovick's official website, though the version I upload was enhanced through Waifu2x.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2016)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I believe this is a "Shitty pixel art" thread not a "I need help making pixel art in higher quality" thread.
> If you want to help you can try making a thread to help out, I'd be interested.


Last time I checked, the rules of this forum do not say I can critically analyze pixel art. Giving advice with the intent of helping others has no wrong in it, and I am sorry you feel that way.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 20, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Last time I checked, the rules of this forum do not say I can critically analyze pixel art. Giving advice with the intent of helping others has no wrong in it, and I am sorry you feel that way.


I don't remember feeling anything, just simply stating the reason why your advice was brushed off as "picky"
While stating that you should create a thread intended to help others to take you more seriously.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2016)

Can you make a Pixel Vinny?

I actually made my own for a Mario Kart DS emblem a while ago, but feel free to make it better!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Can you make a Pixel Vinny?
> 
> I actually made my own for a Mario Kart DS emblem a while ago, but feel free to make it better!
> 
> ...


dude i really like your character it's so cool ^^


----------



## x65943 (Jan 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Can you make a Pixel Vinny?
> 
> I actually made my own for a Mario Kart DS emblem a while ago, but feel free to make it better!
> 
> ...


Is it okay if I do some @CeeDee ?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 7, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> One other request (for an arcade project I'm making), make an 8 bit version of this logo, but instead of WiiFlow, have it say WiiCade







Okay, this is the last one I'll do without CeeDee's permission. It just looked too fun.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Okay, this is the last one I'll do without CeeDee's permission. It just looked too fun.


You oughta make your own thread... because yours are awesome!


----------



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 8, 2017)

i hardly see people that use pixelart as their avatar


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 9, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Okay, this is the last one I'll do without CeeDee's permission. It just looked too fun.


Looks awesome, thank you!


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 10, 2017)

@CeeDee 
This is amazing, I wish I had your skill 
I always wanted to draw my own pixel art


----------

